# Today's Posts feature missing.



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Harri,

The *Todays Posts* feature is now missing all of the sudden from the Quick Links drop down menu. This was a very handy function when New Posts doesn't bring up the days tally, which might have been missed by the viewer.

A very necessary tool for the Admins to help review the days posts as well.

Any way we can get it back?


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: Todays Posts feature missing.*



SAXISMYAXE said:


> Harri,
> 
> The *Todays Posts* feature is now missing all of the sudden from the Quick Links drop down menu. This was a very handy function when New Posts doesn't bring up the days tally, which might have been missed by the viewer.
> 
> ...


Mike,
I had to revert the template in the recent sw update.
Will look into this shortly.
Thanks for pointing this out,


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: Todays Posts feature missing.*

*Today's Posts* are back. Under *Quick Links* in the upper navigation bar.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Many thanks Harri.


----------



## johnnysax (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Todays Posts feature missing.*



Harri Rautiainen said:


> *Today's Posts* are back. Under *Quick Links* in the upper navigation bar.


Test 1


----------



## johnnysax (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Todays Posts feature missing.*

Test 2



Harri Rautiainen said:


> *Today's Posts* are back. Under *Quick Links* in the upper navigation bar.


----------

